# Pandinus Imperator communal?



## slimtim454 (Apr 13, 2007)

So I really want to setup a communal tank with 3-4 Emperor scorpions, and need some tips. I'm most concerned about fighting and cannibalism. I've read that as long as each has their own burrow or hiding place the fighting is less likely to happen. Will a 30gal tank provide sufficient space for 3-4 specimens? Thoughts?


----------



## Thaedion (Apr 13, 2007)

30 gallons Should be plenty for 3 - 4, a general rule of thumb is 5 gallons per emperor. (but I keep a couple of mine in 2.5 gallons, 1 scorp per 2.5g)

I always go 1 hide more than emperor (but usually they all pile up in 1 hide though). 

Communal and cannibalism concerns are less with emperors, they are able to be kept communal and they don't usually eat each other. (but they can and sometimes do, so it is said "they are communal until they are not") Any that display aggression should be put alone.

I always make sure to have a relatively deep water dish, Pandinus imperators like to submerge. And plenty of depth to my substrate for burrowing (3 - 6 inches) And I also use the false bottom setup to maintain high humidity.

Gl Thaedion


----------



## slimtim454 (Apr 13, 2007)

Thaedion said:


> I always make sure to have a relatively deep water dish, Pandinus imperators like to submerge. And plenty of depth to my substrate for burrowing (3 - 6 inches) And I also use the false bottom setup to maintain high humidity.
> 
> Gl Thaedion


I saw your video of your scorp bathing today and i couldnt believe it. I am going to get a deeper water dish soon. The false bottom is a layer of gravel or rock below layers of cocoa fibre right? Anways great advice, thanks!


----------



## Thaedion (Apr 13, 2007)

slimtim454 said:


> I saw your video of your scorp bathing today and i couldnt believe it. I am going to get a deeper water dish soon. The false bottom is a layer of gravel or rock below layers of cocoa fibre right? Anways great advice, thanks!


Thanks.
Your correct, the false bottom allows you to keep water under the substrate so it leaches up through it and keeps it humid.


----------



## slimtim454 (Apr 13, 2007)

This should probly be in another thread, but is anyone selling or know of someone selling Emperors at reasonable prices?


----------



## jamesc (Apr 13, 2007)

What size do you need? I have some.


----------



## slimtim454 (Apr 13, 2007)

Well i have a male now who is about 4"-4.5", so i guess around that size would be good. How much?


----------



## jamesc (Apr 13, 2007)

slimtim454 said:


> Well i have a male now who is about 4"-4.5", so i guess around that size would be good. How much?


We can take it in PM, I'll shoot you one now.


----------

